
Randomized response - sonabinu
https://www.dartmouth.edu/~chance/teaching_aids/RResponse/RResponse.html
======
hatsunearu
Another name for this is Differential Privacy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_privacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_privacy)

------
nbohra
Minor hiccup on your LaTeX translator... It outputs YES N0 (instead of YES NO)

